# console vs PC



## jobenjoseph (Apr 22, 2007)

hi 

i am in a dilemma whether to go for a console or a high end gaming pc. price is not a factor. just jittery whthr advancing technology will make the present tech obsolete.
can ya guyz contribute ur experiences??


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 22, 2007)

Whether you go for console or pc, advancing technology will outdate current tech.... With console, you get more dependable gaming because config is fixed and therefore testing is easier, whereas in pc, you can get crashes because each persons gaming rig is different and developpers cannot test for various combinations of rigs... Also, I think consoles games are more advanced and offer better gameplay but I am not sure... On the other hand, pcs have wider variety of games... And pc games are cheaper I think... And upgrading can be a stage-by-stage process...

Arun


----------



## nepcker (Apr 22, 2007)

If you can afford monster PCs like the Mac Pro, go for it, as they give you better expandability. But if you can't, consoles are for you.


----------



## Goten (Apr 22, 2007)

Better go for console if u can afford HDTV.

PCS are the best but u always gotta upgrade.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 22, 2007)

Consoles win Hands down , there's nothin to ask ( except if u play RTS games like Age of empires , etc , though now u can also plug in ur USB mouse n keyboard to your 360 n play RTS games with them )


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 23, 2007)

Definitely go for consoles.As they prove cheaper in the long run.Ps3 is touted to last 10 years.


----------



## jobenjoseph (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks a million guyz


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 24, 2007)

But there are a million things you can do with PCs.
Apart from gaming you can use your Gaming rig as a super-multimedia machine.
You said you dont have money prob. then why not buy a PC. 
Yeah you will need to update it regularly but there are some genres best played on PCs like FPS and Stretagy.
My recommandation go for a PC.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 24, 2007)

Did u forget that the ps3 has linux on it.U can attach a usb mouse and keyboard and do anything u could with a normal pc..


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2007)

go 4 a pc


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 25, 2007)

If you do know that Current consoles are useless next to PC due to current consoles can not run DirectX-10 Games.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 25, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> If you do know that Current consoles are useless next to PC due to current consoles can not run DirectX-10 Games.


The current consoles r so powerful that they do not need DirectX 10.The effects in DirectX 10 r even possible in current consoles if processed with shader model 3.0.And Microsoft is working on bringing updates with games so as to it can match up to DirectX 10.I know there r some better graphical results with DirectX 10 but it's not due to hardware alone but it's mainly due to software.These graphical results are even possible with shader 3.0 hardware if the software is altered..


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 25, 2007)

i read somewhere that X360 & PS3 are equivalent of a PC with 7900GT/ATi x1900 +C2D.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 25, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i read somewhere that X360 & PS3 are equivalent of a PC with 7900GT/ATi x1900 +C2D.


But in a pc the hardware and software both play a crucial role whereas in a console the hardware plays the major role followed by the software.In the pc the softwares are written for a wide range of hardware.As such they need APIs which in turn increases the time required to process instruction via hardware.But for consoles the the software r specifically written for the hardware as it's constant as such the consoles require less time to process instructions compared to equivalent pcs..


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 25, 2007)

i think its bout the genre and the titles you prefer, 
for example, being a tekken player i would prefer ps3 over pc anyday provided all i have to do is game


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

If you are a Windows kind of guy, you would prefer a PC for gaming.

If you are a Mac user, you would prefer consoles.

If you use Linux, you aren't into gaming anyway.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 25, 2007)

Go for PC
PC mein game khelne ka kuch hor hi maza hain


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 25, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Go for PC
> PC mein game khelne ka kuch hor hi maza hain


Hain jab slow chalta hai or framerate drop hota hai to bara maja ata hai.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 25, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Hain jab slow chalta hai or framerate drop hota hai to bara maja ata hai.


Hor jab console ke liye 5000-6000 rupya ki game kharidne ki bari aati hain tab bahut maza aata hain


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 25, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> 60000 ka graphic card


XFX ka graphics card Geforce 8800 GTX jo best hai uska price 60000 hai.Aur hain wo plastation 3 ke graphics crad se sirf hardware rendered double performance deta hai(software rendered ka keh nahi sakte) phir bhi itna price.Price rashi peripherals ke site per dekh lo.Are posts apne aap hi delete ho gaye..


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 25, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Kaun kehta hain ki mehanga ki kharido


Agar mehanga nahi kharidoge to High def par nahi khel paoge.Jabki ps3 or xbox 360 par tum high def par khel sakte ho.Aur aapko ek hig def tv as low as 22000 main mil sakta hai.Or nahi to a monitor leke aur a HD tuner leke bhi khel sakte ho jo aur bhi sasta hoga..


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 25, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Agar mehanga nahi kharidoge to High def par nahi khel paoge.Jabki ps3 or xbox 360 par tum high def par khel sakte ho.Aur aapko ek hig def tv as low as 22000 main mil sakta hai.Or nahi to a monitor leke aur a HD tuner leke bhi khel sakte ho jo aur bhi sasta hoga..



If console is so powerful then why Crytek is not developing *Crysis *for it ?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 25, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> The current consoles r so powerful that they do not need DirectX 10.The effects in DirectX 10 r even possible in current consoles if processed with shader model 3.0.And Microsoft is working on bringing updates with games so as to it can match up to DirectX 10.I know there r some better graphical results with DirectX 10 but it's not due to hardware alone but it's mainly due to software.These graphical results are even possible with shader 3.0 hardware if the software is altered..



In what ways is the current consoles are powerful?. Is what way direcx 10, shader effects are possible in PC?. Who told you that microsoft is working on update to help with their consoles?. X360 can not do directx 10 effects. Software emulation will not a thing.

I suggest you to talk a expert consoles developers. To get a idea how consoles work. I dont have much knowledge how consoles work. I dont have a console to reverse enginnering it.

Also meanwhile read this :- *news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070420/ap_on_hi_te/games_vista_s_visuals;_ylt=AiKL9xwfjRjDudgQO9v.O5rMWM0F

@s18000rpm :- I dont know who told you that. Equivalent to pc thing. But it is not all true.

Why consoles are ruiling over PC is not due to hardware it is due to games. While consoles have got so many games which pc does not have. Nowdays many exculsive games are coming to PC.

Also if you got time see the visual effects which is compared with PC and X360 on the lost planet thread which i created. So comparing consoles with PC is worthless for anyone who tries to challenge with it.



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> I know what are consoles.
> If console are so powerful then why Crytek is not developing *Crysis *for it ?



Simple answer. Consoles can not do what pc does. Crysis full effects can be seen when people have directx 10 cards. Consoles is different it is not able to do anything much. I dont know who got the idea of telling consoles are powerful. I wonder if this people can define "powerful".


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 25, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> In what ways is the current consoles are powerful?. Is what way direcx 10, shader effects are possible in PC?. Who told you that microsoft is working on update to help with their consoles?. X360 can not do directx 10 effects. Software emulation will not a thing.
> 
> I suggest you to talk a expert consoles developers. To get a idea how consoles work. I dont have much knowledge how consoles work. I dont have a console to reverse enginnering it.
> 
> ...


I don't think u read digit.It was in digit where i read that the ps 3 has a total power processing capability of 2teraflops.Now compare it to an average pc and tell me if i m wrong..



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> If console is so powerful then why Crytek is not developing *Crysis *for it ?


They must be having a powerful reason behind it.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 25, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I don't think u read digit.It was in digit where i read that the ps 3 has a total power processing capability of 2teraflops.Now compare it to an average pc and tell me if i m wrong..
> 
> They must be having a powerful reason behind it.



Digit information can be wrong. I dont trust on magazine that do test. I rather ask a console expert and looking at digit and say oh PS3 is damn powerful yeah right. Dont trust what digit says. Look has said comparing with consoles with PC is worthless. It does not matter how powerful it is but how they are going to utilises it. It does not at all matter if PS3 is powerful it is nothing but a box. PS3 is not selling that well in console market. People just buy consoles just for games. If they want to do something they can get a pc.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

Corection, they are not just for games nowadays - not when they can play high definition movies out of the box.

And yeah, basically they _are_ just for entertainment. Just like your soap is just for cleaning, you glasses are just for drinking and you nail cutter is just for cutting nails. What seems to be the problem with that!

And BTW, you _can_ also use them as paperweights, if you want some more functionality. They would be a little expensive though, as far as paperweights go...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 25, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Corection, they are not just for games nowadays - not when they can play high definition movies out of the box.
> 
> And yeah, basically they _are_ just for entertainment. Just like your soap is just for cleaning, you glasses are just for drinking and you nail cutter is just for cutting nails. What seems to be the problem with that!
> 
> And BTW, you _can_ also use them as paperweights, if you want some more functionality. They would be a little expensive though, as far as paperweights go...



How of them would go for high defination movies?. Certainly it will come. Sony has jumped in the wagon early. Before sony products was so great that the quality is awesome. Nowdays sony products are useless. Their products are full of Drm and not working and always having some problems after products. Sony is digging their own grave.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 25, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> If console is so powerful then why Crytek is not developing *Crysis *for it ?


It was sony who also stated that playstation 3 has a performance point of 2 teraflops.And on gamer tv this week EA officials confirmed that crysis won't be ported to the next gen consoles but the cryengine 2 will be ported to the consoles.


----------



## Who (Apr 25, 2007)

That sums up console is the best choice for one time payment then that's it , enjoy the gaming for 5 years so with full effects turned on while with PC 	YOU GOTTA UPGRADE every year to play with max details, The choice is yours.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Their products are full of Drm


Ah, _that_ argument. I dunno why everyone is so uptight about DRM but I have never had any problem with anything even remotely related to DRM. It has been blown up out of proportion and over hyped. DRM is not as serious a problem as it is made out to be and Sony is no worse than other corporations.



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> and not working


WOW! That is a good point. I wonder how they are so successful and almost in every electronics field then. Every company turns out lemons once in a while. Maybe a DVD writer you bought from Sony was not working. It does not mean the company makes crap products.



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> and always having some problems after products.


And this is supposed to be different from the previous point...

Basically, you are against Sony without any apparent reason and are forcing your opinion upon others (sort of like I used to do in the not too distant past). That won't get you anywhere. PS3 is a very good console. Yes, it is overpriced. When people stop buying it, the prices will gradually come down. But it is meant for entertainment and it does that well.

And don't you brush away high definition buddy. You haven't experienced it. My friend bought a DVD the other day and was going on and on about the quality. I told him to shut his gob and declared that the quality was pathetic. He showed me the DVD and of course, it looked awful even on my tiny 17 inch screen. Then I showed him some 720p content. I was planning on bringing out the 1080p too, but suffice it to say, I never got there. And he won't ever bring a DVD for watching with me again.
Once you see high definition, man - you will forget everything else. I deleted my collection of hundred movies in CD quality after I got addicted to high definition. They used to be precious to me but well, HD tends to change your mind rather quick.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 25, 2007)

Its simply bcoz of prevalence of piracy more so on pcs that quality devs have given more effort to consoles  and only monthly fee based mmos for pc.
So stop pirating if u want good games


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 26, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Its simply bcoz of prevalence of piracy more so on pcs that quality devs have given more effort to consoles  and only monthly fee based mmos for pc.
> So stop pirating if u want good games



Blaming piracy is stupid thing. Even MMO can be pirated. Imagine a world without pirated?. 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Ah, _that_ argument. I dunno why everyone is so uptight about DRM but I have never had any problem with anything even remotely related to DRM. It has been blown up out of proportion and over hyped. DRM is not as serious a problem as it is made out to be and Sony is no worse than other corporations.
> 
> WOW! That is a good point. I wonder how they are so successful and almost in every electronics field then. Every company turns out lemons once in a while. Maybe a DVD writer you bought from Sony was not working. It does not mean the company makes crap products.
> 
> ...



You have no idea about sony. Wait and watch. .

Well iam not that guy that is bothered how HDTV look. I hardly care about the quality. I simply stop watching TV. Pretty soon i keep techology away from me.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 26, 2007)

As i said before the cry engine 2 will be ported to the consoles.Also the PS 3 is already selling at a price much lower than it's original price tag of $800 so don't expect the prices to go any much lower in the distant future.Sony has decided that it will profit from the sales of games and ya u got it that's the reason why PS 3 titles r so costly compared to PC,wii and xbox 360 titles.And also the link given by thunderbird.117 does not give the full idea,it's not even clear as to why PC's of today and near future will be better powered by vista.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 26, 2007)

@ u really have ur facts wrong 

The x360 supports dx 9.5 and in no way supports dx 10 and Ps3 too
So Dx 10 games after a year or so as they come out, pc will regain the crown

@ thunderbird : Why are the copy protections then goin stronger and stronger and devs are introducing online activation

And do explain how mmos can be pirated.
Dont tell me that the answer is private servers as they are nothin like the real mmo experience


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 26, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> @ u really have ur facts wrong
> 
> The x360 supports dx 9.5 and in no way supports dx 10 and Ps3 too
> So Dx 10 games after a year or so as they come out, pc will regain the crown
> ...



The fact of your totally correct. That is what i been saying on top. The link i gave to see consist of this. The current consoles can NOT do directx 10. Not even the powerful PS3. The CryEngine 2 i dont feel it will be ported in near future. Also Direcxt 10 games are here. Company of Heroes, Supreme Commander is near all they need now is DirectX10 patch which is on the way. So you can say Directx 10 is near not next year. 

Well about Copy-Protection (CP). They naturally will get stronger and stronger. At the same time legal users get affected. I have no idea how MMO work has we dont have a capable and reliable connection. Has for private servers for some people it is more than enough to enjoy it online. Just like how people use Hamachi who have pirated game to play online. Do they feel anything?. They just want to enjoy. Also the other problem with MMO is subscrption cost.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 26, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> The fact of your totally correct. That is what i been saying on top. The link i gave to see consist of this. The current consoles can NOT do directx 10. Not even the powerful PS3. The CryEngine 2 i dont feel it will be ported in near future. Also Direcxt 10 games are here. Company of Heroes, Supreme Commander is near all they need now is DirectX10 patch which is on the way. So you can say Directx 10 is near not next year.
> 
> Well about Copy-Protection (CP). They naturally will get stronger and stronger. At the same time legal users get affected. I have no idea how MMO work has we dont have a capable and reliable connection. Has for private servers for some people it is more than enough to enjoy it online. Just like how people use Hamachi who have pirated game to play online. Do they feel anything?. They just want to enjoy. Also the other problem with MMO is subscrption cost.


God,god.The cry engine 2 is backward compatible with DirectX 9 and I have the information from a very reliable source ie. gamer TV.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 26, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> God,god.*The cry engine 2 is backward compatible with DirectX 9 *and I have the information from a very reliable source ie. gamer TV.



I know that.


----------



## sagsall4u (Apr 26, 2007)

instead of a high end gaming rig which wud set u back by bout 50-60 grand . buy a console for 30k and games worth 10 grand and a laptop for you basic computing needs. The consoles have a hard dis . so u can watch movies and stuff. CONSOLES DEFN


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 26, 2007)

itz really a joke comparing the pcs with consoles as thunderbird has ritely stated

coz the ps3 has a measly gforce 7900 in it 
So although cry engine may be ported u will not get the wuality of dx 10
The features which make crysis brilliant volumetric lightning and shadows will not be there


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 27, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> itz really a joke comparing the pcs with consoles as thunderbird has ritely stated
> 
> coz the ps3 has a measly gforce 7900 in it
> So although cry engine may be ported u will not get the wuality of dx 10
> The features which make crysis brilliant volumetric lightning and shadows will not be there


Future will tell boy,the future definitely will.


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't want to get into hardware comparisons. All i want to say is that i have a PlayStation 2 and i love it a lot. It has great games and since i buy the pirated ones, get them dirt cheap. The controller is fantastic, and gaming with it is a real pleasure. I just don't understand how one is supposed to play with something that was designed to type text and point (keyboard and mouse). Gaming with a controller is a much better and comfortable experience. I have a great collection of games at home which i've collected in a span of a year of owning the ps2. The ps2 has the least impressive hardware of all the consoles and does not support HD. But i don't even have an HD tv, so i wouldn't care less. But despite the technical limitations, the games look great and play better. Most importantly, i'm having lots of fun with it. I don't have to worry whether my hardware will get obsolete tomorrow or whether this new cool game will run on my pc or not. Most games which go multi-platform come for the ps2 too along with several exclusives (God of War series, Tekken Series, MGS series). So i would say, if you're serious about gaming then go for console. If you want a jack of all trades, then go for pc. I'd recommend a XBOX 360 or PS3. If you want to have cheap, good fun, then go for PS2, which is still an amazing option.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, it really gets me. People on this forum always compare things based on the hardware. But it is _not_ the hardware that matters, it is the software and in this case, the games (which comes under the category of software).

For the purpose of gaming, consoles are and will always remain the better option.

Though I have to say, krazyfrog, that if the keyboard and mouse is the only problem, that is easily rectified by buying yourself a USB controller.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^^ A software is as good as the hardware is. Do u expect to see PS3 class graphics on PS2? No, cos the hardware is not scalable.

Both PC & Console have there advantages. For FPS, PCs rule, for TPS & RTS Console with remote control rule.

These days consoles are more or less immitating PCs, there architecture is like a PC (CPU->Northbridge-> RAM & GPU), the software is easily ported from a PC version or Vice versa & PC used to dominate in Online gaming but with incresing BB panetration consols are also knocking the doors of online gaming.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 27, 2007)

hey saurav u alternated ur point 

It should have been for RTS s pc s rule while consolers are mainly stuck with TPS, FPS( nowadays) and adventure.

Though rtss are making aforay into consoles they are difficult


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 28, 2007)

*dpad.gotfrag.com/files/upload/bomb_ps3vsxbox_597x110.jpg

[click the pic to read]

Interesting read 

some...


> "Dispelling Some of the Hype
> 
> 
> Now there are people that look at the 360 having a triple core processor and the PS3 with the much publicized Cell Processor and start to wonder…
> ...


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 28, 2007)

So finally someone has come out with really something interesting.Thanks @s18000rpm.It makes me think again.However since the games cost a bomb working hard for coding other than graphics using the stripped down processors is what they should be doing.They also say that games r optimized for the hardware so we would never ever get slow downs(theriotically,cause i have seen slow downs on the xbox 360 and the ps3 with lost planet and genji respectively).


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 28, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> So finally someone has come out with really something interesting.Thanks @s18000rpm.It makes me think again.However since the games cost a bomb working hard for coding other than graphics using the stripped down processors is what they should be doing.They also say that games r optimized for the hardware so we would never ever get slow downs(theriotically,cause i have seen slow downs on the xbox 360 and the *ps3 with lost planet and genji*).



PS3 with lost planet?. When did lost planet release for PS3?.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 28, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> PS3 with lost planet?. When did lost planet release for PS3?.


U r so irresponsible didn't u see xbox 360 written there.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 28, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> U r so irresponsible didn't u see xbox 360 written there.



Nah iam not. You are. Why because you did not state the information properly.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, the word 'respectively' was missing.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 29, 2007)

Added it and by the way SORRY to the guys who r so dumb as to think lost planets is for ps3.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Added it and by the way SORRY to the guys who r so dumb as to think lost planets is for ps3.



Looking who is talking lool.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 29, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Looking who is talking lool.


"Look who's talking" would have been better.lol.Learn some decent English.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 29, 2007)

LOL! This is funny. 

"Learn some _descent_ English."
Are you sure you spelled everything correctly in that sentence? I guess someone needs to learn _decent_ spelling! And saying "who's" is absolutely the same as saying "who is". The former is not "better" in any way.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh damn.I except i was humiliated.U don't get spell checks with correct English words,Do u?.Oh just if the computer understood the meaning of what i wrote.Corrected it.My mistake.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 29, 2007)

whoa chill dont get offtopic into a trivial fight


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 29, 2007)

Can anyone give some more info on theoretical performance of desktop processors from AMD and INTEL.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Oh damn.I *except* i was humiliated.U don't get spell checks with correct English words,Do u?.Oh just if the computer understood the meaning of what i wrote.Corrected it.My mistake.


 

no offence 

-----

Consoles are mainly attracted towards the kids, & consoles as already mentioned can & will play games for min. 3 years (as games specifically designed) & there's no need to install, just Pop-in disk & start playing.

PC is for kinda Universal, but ONLY serious Gamers go specifically for PC, why, coz of more details in games, modding...

& serious gamers hate Gamepads  for a FPS game.

imo Console is best for racing games 
-----
in FPS games, PC gamers actually do some hard work, like Aiming, DEADLY AIMING that is. 

Just watch out for the Scenario when the Windows (Live) XBox & PC multiplayer (forgot its name) kicks off into action, XBoX owners will Get PWNED (with headshots) by PC dudes , lot of cursing will go on then


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 29, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> no offence
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



Well very soon the PC games will come like consoles type. Insert the disk and play no need for installions for example :- Halo 2 for vista. 

The problem with live is that you need to pay money to play multiplayer. Most of them are not used. Give me some time i will find two links from popular game developers who are against Vista live.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2007)

Halo 2 is NOT a "pop-in disk & play" game.

it installs the game onto HDD in the background


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 29, 2007)

Ahem. s18000rpm, i would like to introduce you to something called USB keyboard and mouse, which can be attached to any current console, including PS2 (my PS2 has 2 USB ports for such accessories) for 'PC-like gaming' in fps etc. Not to mention stuff like racing wheels which can also be connected similarly for racing games.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2007)

hmmm, then in PS2 can i configure movements to the Mouse (in GTA), coz in PC, I AM NOT Able to configure the movement (camera) onto Joystic (gamepad's), so as i cant configure these keys in PC, how can you do it in Consoles???

coz console games offer very limited configurability.

 & as this accessory is present, why is that many gamers want to play FPS on PC???

in gaming convetion (WCG), i didnt see anyone with a console (maybe i missed)


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 29, 2007)

If a particular control can be configured for the controller, it can also be configured on keyboard/mouse. Logitech has a  mouse/keyboard specially designed for use on PS2. I've even seen a keyboard with the controller handles on its sides. It looks like if someone stretches the space between the two handles of a controller and added a full qwerty keyboard in between. Also PS2 and USB keyboard/mouse compatibility is much better than PC and controller. Also unlike pc where some game controller might not work on certain games, in consoles there are no such restriction and nearly any USB keyboard/mouse can be used with any game. Same goes for racing wheels. Actually two racing wheels can be connected to PS2 for two people to play split screen racing.
As to why most people want to play fps on pc rather than consoles, the answer is simple. Cause more fps are made for pc rather than consoles. Why's that? I dunno! Actually i played Black and COD:3 on my PS2 and i had no problems at all, both being fps. When i played Doom 3 on a pc, the mouse was excellent for point-and-shoot, but the keyboard was a real horror. Its very difficult to move with the arrow keys. And other moves like strafing, jumping etc. were also complicated. You have to move your hand around too much and it starts to hurt after some time. With a controller, its all at your finger tips, and even after four hours, your hands don't hurt. The PS2 controller has a nifty rumble (vibration) function which kicks in at key moments in game (when you fire or get hit, your car crashes or when it goes off roads, it continues to vibrate to give the feeling of a vibrating steering wheel on rough road, etc). Its really neat and special PS2 racing wheels also have the rumble feature. Its amazing and helps you immerse into the game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2007)

man the "pain" part is completely opposite for me, if i use the controller for more than 1 hour at a stretch, then i'm ought to have some pain in my fingers.

about two steering wheels in PS2, with PC you can connect upto *FOUR.*

CMR 04 & 05  have 4 split screen mode, so you can use 4 gamepads/steering wheels...

& dude about the Vibration thing, all gamepad & steering wheel support them regardless the platform.
i once played F1 on my cousin's laptop with a steering wheel, & it was REALLY a GOOD experience, the steering would THROW back in corners , superb experience.

F1 was nothing, CMR04 was just brilliant, i cud do "counter steering" in such a way that i cud keep the car in "Line", & the way the Steering THROWS back was just superb, it makes you to put some force & Hold the "Opposite Lock"...

man now look what you did, you reminded me of steering wheels, which took such a long time to get over with.


--------
for PS2 GTA SA was released in 2004, right?

maan, PS2 is not powerful enuf to show CJ's reflection (inside houses), but my PC (Intel 915g + GMA900 onboard), can show 'em  

[P.S. my PC doesnt even have PCI-e slot loool]

anyway, PS2 is a brilliant platform, the whole world knows.

for me, its just that i wanna see more cars (NFS Carbon), see more details & ofcourse being able to install MODS (which makes the game last a bit longer).
-------

i wud really want to own PS3 & two PSPs 

you know with games like F1 & WRC, you can just set the two PSP beside the TV & activate them, VOILA, now you got yourself TWO fully functional independent REAR View MIRRORS 

XBox lacks these as MS doesnt have any Portable thing, so X360 is outta Question for me.

just imagine, how AMAZING it wud be to have two PSPs as Wing mirrors 

a TRUE Next Gen console, kudos to Sony


----------



## xbonez (Apr 29, 2007)

defenitely a pc even though it might be much more expensive. games for pcs are so much more easily available and cheaper (not talking about the original ones of course   ). even tournaments generally focus on pc gaming


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2007)

is there any way of integrating PSP with PC?


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 29, 2007)

I was able to do counter steering and opposite locking frequently in GT4 dirt tracks in Impreza quiet easily. Some of the hair pins require you to pull the hand brake mid corner so that the tail steps out and the car starts facing the corner, then a bit of opposite lock and your car's nose is pointing the right way. All this is quiet possible with the pressure sensitive joysticks which installs the current amount of steering input according to the movement of the joystick (GT4 had bars on screen showing the amount of steering input and accelerator/braking input currently being applied). But i guess a racing wheel would be better any day as two hands and legs could easily beat two thumbs. I'd like to get one myself, especially one with a gear lever (are there any with paddle shifts?) so i can finally use the manual gearbox instead of automatic.
And no you can't connect pc with psp.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2007)

all Sterring wheels (ranging from 1000 bucks) have Paddle shift.

for Steering wheels its easy to find one with paddle shift but tough & costly for the one with a "Shifter". & DARN hard to get one with "Clutch", if you find any then it will have Sky Rocketing price tag

use the "Semi-Auto" (useful & easy in Gamepads too).

with semi auto you can save your car from damages in tight & curvy tracks & still make better lap times.

how - ENGINE BRAKING.

just Down-shift (dont use throttle at all), this way the brakes dont over-heated, as you use them CAREFULLY (at last minute) , so lesser chances of Overshooting corners.

-----------

btw ,whats with "Pressure Sensitive" joysticks , arent the PS2 gamepads same as the ones available for PC's.

-----------

so there isnt any possibilty of PSP + PC integration? any mods??


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats where you're wrong. All the playstations and xboxes have pressure sensitive controllers. They sense the amount being dialed by the user and send the respective feed to the game. The game then analyses the input and acts accordingly. For ex. if i want the car cruise at a low speed (even in NFS series), i just have to push the stick slightly and the car will drive accordingly. Similarly i can pull the stick slightly to shave off excess speed if i feel the car is going too fast for the corner than required or if i want to brake hard i can pull the stick back all the way and the car will screech to a halt. Same goes for steering. If the road curves gently, i just have to push the stick slightly so that the car turn without losing too much speed. A hard push can make the car do a U-turn. It like having a racing wheel. And it applies not just to racing hands but to all genres. In Splinter cell for ex. small push can make sam move stealthily and hard push will make him run fast creating a racket. I don't know whether there is any pressure sensitive controllers available for pc. I don't even think pc games support pc sensitivity. Because they're primarily designed for keyboard/mouse and no keyboard/mouse supports pressure sensitivity.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 29, 2007)

^^hell no. even in a pc if u have a gamepad with analog sticks, u can maintain any speed you want and even turn just as much as u want. the comp games also read analog signals and they don't get converted to digital signals


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2007)

its Analog thingy dude

i thought it was like the Sony's new 6-axis controller .

i have a Gamepad, & in NFS MW, i maintain sub- 100kmph, this way no cop starts a chase .

how i do it- just the way you said, push the Analog stick(s) slightly.

hell lot usefull in F1 C, as i can just BLAST thru some tight corners by keeping the accelerator (analog stick) in a position such that the car maintains the "corner speed" (ex- 130kmph), eliminating the use of braking thru-out the corner.

but its a pity its useless in CMR05, as this game does not allow to use a button & Stick (brake & accelerator) at once  coz one has to use Brake & Accelerator at the same time for *high speed power slides*, so i have to use only ONE Analog stick for steering.

force feedback is same as in PS2's. thats why some of the PC gamepads are called "PS2 Clones"


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 30, 2007)

The right side buttons (X, triangle, square, circle) are also pressure sensitive. You can use them as accelerator and brake and depending upon the pressure you put on them, the car will drive accordingly. And they're just buttons, not sticks. And I CAN brake and accelerate at the same time. In NFS, this causes the car to burn its tires creating clouds of smoke, since the front tires get locked and the rear keep burning. This is also useful while driving, especially drifting.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 30, 2007)

no dude, i meant for CMR05 game.

in that game you can EITHER use the Analog stick for Accelerating + Braking OR the buttons.

you cant configure to use both the Analog stick for accelerating & a button for Braking.

its ANY ONE of them, button or Stick. (not both), but in other games its possible.
so i've to stick with the buttons


----------



## Darthvader (May 1, 2007)

Didnt u know the PS2 gamepad can be connected to pc via ps2 to Usb connector. Now wat good is the ps2 then??


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

good for GTA LCS & VCS maybe


----------

